# Inshore Guide



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Who would you recommend fora guide who would go in my boat with me and put me on some good spots inshore? I usually launch out of Big Lagoon State Park. Have not had great luck finding spots myself and need some help.

Thanks


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Winners from this weekend would be a great start!! Capt JoshRozieror Capt Dusty Powers!* *Just post where they take you!! PLEASE*~:banghead

You can find there numbers at any of the local takle shops! All of the local guys are great... you cant go wrong!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt Wes all the way. Im so confident youll have the best time I looked his info up for you

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo84.aspx

http://www.captwesrozier.com

850-982-7858


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Hunter Armour,lives on Perdido Key. He has info (phone #) at Perdido Seafood.Ther # is 492-0455. He is Damn Good, and is a fun guy to fish with.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Corey Maxwell is the man, as well as Chris Phillips or Matt Mcleod who own Hot Spots, Capt Wes is a great guide and even better fella! Coreys number is 438-5147


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about Captain Wes Rozier. I'd definitely check him out.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

captain jon pinney would be happy to take you on his boat or on your own. on the forum he goes as "water hazard". just look at a few of his reports from the past couple of weeks. give him a call 850-393-4524


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

Capt. Corey Maxwell is the man!

850-450-7840


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

> *Dylan (5/20/2009)* Coreys number is 438-5147


wrong number buddy


----------

